# Anywhere to buy SXOS in GTA? (Canada)



## bloga (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi, I am looking to purchase an SXOS Pro Dongle and Jig. Does anyone know anywhere that sells this in a store rather than ordering online?

Thanks


----------



## domino-s (Jan 3, 2019)

bloga said:


> Hi, I am looking to purchase an SXOS Pro Dongle and Jig. Does anyone know anywhere that sells this in a store rather than ordering online?
> 
> Thanks



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I ordered from US and shipped it via https://www.crossborderpickups.ca

It was cheaper then buying it from Kijiji even after doing a direct ship to me for an additional 9 bucks


----------



## InvisibleH8 (Jan 3, 2019)

You can get the sxos license instantly online. You can test and install auto rcm without paying anything using the loader files on sx.xecuter.com 
Spend a little time building a jig out of a paperclip, you only have to use it once, then you can install auto rcm. 
Your phone can be used as the dongle with a cable. It's super simple. Lots of youtube videos on how. 

It might seem intimidating but it will take less time to figure that out than getting in your car and driving. 

You can then buy this off of aliexpress: https://gbatemp.net/threads/xkits-new-rcmloader-dongle-and-jig.525374/


----------



## bloga (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I managed to get it done myself using a paperclip as a jig. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

bloga said:


> Thanks for the replies. I managed to get it done myself using a paperclip as a jig. Thanks for the recommendations!


So you still need a sx os license.


----------



## domino-s (Jan 5, 2019)

If you want to play XCI files.

The SC pro is a good deal, includes everything and hassle free


----------

